
Digital Clock in Conway's Game of Life - c0sh
https://copy.sh/life/?gist=f3413564b1fa9c69f2bad4b0400b8090&step=512
======
c0sh
Some infos about this pattern:
[http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/111932/3428](http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/111932/3428)

